# 8 week old Puppy at night



## LeahF (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a 8 week old girl bichon frise and ive tried most things to stop her from crying all night like the radio and lights on but she still so restless is there anything else you can suggest?

Many thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

LeahF said:


> I have a 8 week old girl bichon frise and ive tried most things to stop her from crying all night like the radio and lights on but she still so restless is there anything else you can suggest?
> 
> Many thanks


If she is only just 8 weeks Im assuming that you have only just got her?
Being taken away from mum and litter mates and finding themselves alone in a strange place can be really stressful and traumatic.

Have you tried a large stuffed toy or several small ones in her bed, this can mimic mum and littermates and give them something to cuddle up too as they would in the litter for comfort. I know you said you leave lights on but bright lights have an effect on chemicals in the brain, making them "awake" you could try turning them off or only having a very dim night light as you would for a baby. leaving a tshirt or jumper you have worn in their beds can give comfort as it has your smell. Things like DAP diffusers works like a plug in air freshener can help it mimics the pheromone given off by mum that calms and soothes pups, or you can get a spray form, that you spray on her bedding.
Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. usually cheapeer than vets and pets at home.

Are you shutting her in a crate, if not crate trained correctly they can freak and panic, it needs to be done slowly and have good associations with it first
as they need to see it as a postive place of safety an nice things first.
Do you shut the kitchen door, that can be isolating a baby gate is sometimes better. If you have only just got her, would you consider having the crate in your room instead? that can help to settle them in better.

Are you leaving her all night? Did you check she doesnt need to toilet, if she is in a crate likely she cant go through the night, Dogs are clean usually, the idea of a crate is that a pup will not soil bed or surrounding area, its an aid only, with limited capacity they cant go long periods, she could be getting distressed. Make sure she goes out to toilet, 5 mins max and bring her back no fuss no stimulation.

Is pup Hungry, she should be on probably 4 meals a day, did the breeder tell you what were her feeding times, if you are giving her last meal a lot earlier
than the breeder was, hunger can make some pups fractious. A pup with a full tum and toileted is more likely to be content and sleep.

Pups tend to have periods of activity and then they should sleep, they can get over tired and fractious. Try playing with her before bed if you dont already, and making sure she has periods of play followed by sleep in a quiet area throughout the day, where she can get used to being alone and resting for short periods on her own. If she has access to you all day, and suddenly finds herself alone and left at night, she wont understand and can and will geet stressed.

One last thing that can comfort pups is a Snuggle puppy, mimics the litter mates, and you can put in a heat pad and it has a battery operated heatbeat
WeePet if you want a look at those.

Hope this will give you some ideas to help.


----------



## LeahF (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the help il try them options and yeah she got a toy and not sleeping with bright lights so hopefully the snuggle pup or dap diffuser will work. 

Thanks again


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Personally I had my pups in their crate next to my bed - that way I could take them out to the toilet if they woke and if they wouldn'yt settle I could just lean down and put my fingers through the bar to settle them.
If they woke I would take them out no talking, no fuss no eye contact just straight out and then straight back to bed.
Once they could go all night without waking I moved their crate near the door, once I knew they could settle without me I moved them into the front room where they've slept ever since without a peep 

My theory is it was just like having my kids - I had their cots in my room when they were babies and they don't sleep there now


----------



## LeahF (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking of doing that as be easier to keep eye on her.Thanks for the advice much appreciated 

Many thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

LeahF said:


> Yeah I was thinking of doing that as be easier to keep eye on her.Thanks for the advice much appreciated
> 
> Many thanks


Must admit with mine as pups, I used to sleep downstairs at first for the first two or three weeks, as it was quicker to get them out to the toilet when they woke or stirred at night, once they went through ok, then all mine have slept upstairs anyway. Thats Why I too like Fleur mentioned how would you feel about having her in your room at night at least until settled in.

Everyones different and have their own ideas, it just depends how you feel and how you prefer to do things.


----------

